# Sanding 2x4's - Need Advice



## flynnstone (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm interested in getting some suggestions from you guys related to what tool you feel is the most cost effective & efficient when it comes to sanding down pine 2x4's? I'm starting with 10ft lumber, cutting it into 10" pieces, and then i've been sanding the blocks down with a handled random orbital sander...This method has worked OK...it's just taking quite a bit of time. Should i invest in a belt sander, or something else??










Thanks!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't think a belt sander would work good for what you are doing. You may try a more aggressive sand paper (like 60 or 80)then do a final pass with a finer one.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I found a stationary belt sander on Craigslist for $75 and that would work great for that. So you might search craigslist for something like that...


----------



## flynnstone (Jun 24, 2015)

michaelpugh said:


> I found a stationary belt sander on Craigslist for $75 and that would work great for that. So you might search craigslist for something like that...


Thank you for the suggestion, i'll definitely look into that more.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have one sold by Harbor Freight. It has worked OK. The only drawback is the dust port. I haven't found anything that I can connect to it.
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-x-36-inch-belt-6-inch-disc-sander-97181.html

Edit: I measured the flat sanding surface - 12 inches by 4 inches. Several grits are available.


----------



## flynnstone (Jun 24, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> I have one sold by Harbor Freight. It has worked OK. The only drawback is the dust port. I haven't found anything that I can connect to it.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-x-36-inch-belt-6-inch-disc-sander-97181.html
> 
> Edit: I measured the flat sanding surface - 12 inches by 4 inches. Several grits are available.


That looks like a great deal... I may have to pick that up. Thanks!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Sanding*

Flynn
I have the tools to use a different approach. 
I would first sand the 10' boards on all 4 sides with a belt sander using 100 grit before I cut it into 10" lengths. Then, I would do the final sanding on the short pieces with a stationary belt sander using 120 grit.


----------



## flynnstone (Jun 24, 2015)

Toolman50 said:


> Flynn
> I have the tools to use a different approach.
> I would first sand the 10' boards on all 4 sides with a belt sander using 100 grit before I cut it into 10" lengths. Then, I would do the final sanding on the short pieces with a stationary belt sander using 120 grit.


I like that approach as well, but I was hoping to get by with one new tool (and get the job done sufficiently), versus two tools... Although I'd love a reason to buy more tools!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm sure the harbor freight sander would do the job but I would at least check out craigslist and see what's out there. If you can get a better tool for the same money... Mine is an old craftsman with a separate motor and is run off a belt. Cast iron, very heavy and I love it. Course Craigslist can be addicting. I surf it everyday from an app on my phone 😁


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Unfortunately there is hardly a standard for dust ports on tools. On most you have to make some sort of adapter and over come. :thumbsup:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

tvman44 said:


> Unfortunately there is hardly a standard for dust ports on tools. On most you have to make some sort of adapter and over come. :thumbsup:


Access is the problem. Maybe if I can find some flexible tubing of some sort, I can get it to fit. It's a tight fit, Captain!


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

I made my kids, when they were young, a bunch of blocks out of 2 x 4s that looked like those. I just cut them to the right length, put em on the belt sander and routed the sharp edges off. They played with them for years, and we passed em on to another relative.

HJ


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> I made my kids, when they were young, a bunch of blocks out of 2 x 4s that looked like those. I just cut them to the right length, put em on the belt sander and routed the sharp edges off. They played with them for years, and we passed em on to another relative.
> 
> HJ


What a coincidence....I made my kids too! 😀


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

flynnstone said:


> I like that approach as well, but I was hoping to get by with one new tool (and get the job done sufficiently), versus two tools... Although I'd love a reason to buy more tools!


You can find home made jigs to hold a belt sander in place upside down. 
This turns a belt sander into a stationary sander. 
Or you could clamp your belt sander upside down in a bench vise or a workmate. 
Good luck.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Flynn
Another comment; when I look at the picture, all the edges are rounded over. The best way to do this and keep all the edges even and uniform is with a small round-over bit on a router. Ah, another tool!


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> Access is the problem. Maybe if I can find some flexible tubing of some sort, I can get it to fit. It's a tight fit, Captain!


This kit might do what you need.

http://www.rockler.com/dust-right-universal-small-port-hose-kit


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

ChiknNutz said:


> This kit might do what you need.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/dust-right-universal-small-port-hose-kit


UGH! I don't think so. But thanks for the idea.

I have searched the big box stores high and low. A 90 deg pvc fitting might fit if I can find one about 1 1/4 inch inside diameter. The dust port is underneath the sanding belt to capture the dust as the belt travels around the rear portion and down underneath the frame. Really close quarters.

When I get inspired again, I might try to make one out of a piece of 2x4. Basically, mill it as needed and make my own 90 angle and drill the holes on the drill press with a forstner bit. I just thought of this idea and it might work. :yes:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Toolman50 said:


> Flynn
> Another comment; when I look at the picture, all the edges are rounded over. The best way to do this and keep all the edges even and uniform is with a small round-over bit on a router. Ah, another tool!


+1 What he said. The sander will make quick work for final sanding. A router table will make it easy peasy to round over the edges. You would be done in no time.

We had the grand kids over last year and I made a bunch of 2 x 2 blocks and the lettered and numbered them for the young ones to play with. I did basically what you are wanting to do, only with smaller pieces. :yes:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> We had the grand kids over last year and I made a bunch of 2 x 2 blocks and the lettered and numbered them for the young ones to play with. I did basically what you are wanting to do, only with smaller pieces. :yes:



I made building blocks from hardwood scraps 35 years ago. These blocks are now the first thing my grandkids want to play with. 2 generations now and these old blocks (I made 50 of them 1" X 2" x 8" rectangular) are still great for kids 2-6 yrs old.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

If I was doing what your picture shows I would run the 2 by 4 through my planer, then I would sand the whole thing with my ROS, next use a router to round over the edges, then cut the board to length. After you cut it you will have to route the ends.


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

*Do what I did...*



MT Stringer said:


> UGH! I don't think so. But thanks for the idea.
> 
> I have searched the big box stores high and low. A 90 deg pvc fitting might fit if I can find one about 1 1/4 inch inside diameter. The dust port is underneath the sanding belt to capture the dust as the belt travels around the rear portion and down underneath the frame. Really close quarters.
> 
> When I get inspired again, I might try to make one out of a piece of 2x4. Basically, mill it as needed and make my own 90 angle and drill the holes on the drill press with a forstner bit. I just thought of this idea and it might work. :yes:


I had pretty much the same problem: I have an elderly sears belt sander which I have mounted as a stationary belt sander. The built-in dust port is rectangular, the original dust collection bag arrangement is long since broken, and....

In desperation I took a PVC fitting that just fit over the rectangular port, and filled in the gaps with epoxy putty. Presto! It FITS!!! I greased the port before applying the putty, so that I could remove my home-brew adaptor, but now I have my shop-vac pulling the sawdust out of the sander. I used to have to take it mostly apart to clean the crud out, but now it all disappears as fast as it is generated.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

OldEd said:


> I had pretty much the same problem: I have an elderly sears belt sander which I have mounted as a stationary belt sander. The built-in dust port is rectangular, the original dust collection bag arrangement is long since broken, and....
> 
> In desperation I took a PVC fitting that just fit over the rectangular port, and filled in the gaps with epoxy putty. Presto! It FITS!!! I greased the port before applying the putty, so that I could remove my home-brew adaptor, but now I have my shop-vac pulling the sawdust out of the sander. I used to have to take it mostly apart to clean the crud out, but now it all disappears as fast as it is generated.


I am working on mine right now. I cut one end off of a 1 1/4 inch 90 deg ell and it sorta fits the dust port good enough to call it good. I screwed it to the dust port with a sheet metal screw.

So... I decided to make my own blast gate. :thumbsup:


----------



## flynnstone (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, I'm going to checkout a router and stationary sander.

Just curious, instead of making the game for my kids out of pine, I was considering using a nicer hardwood. Without breaking the bank, what would you guys recommend?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Maple, but it is still expensive. Poplar would be cheaper. Oak is cheap too.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I think the pine would be lighter.


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

About 6 years ago I made these blocks and cart for my girlfriends Great Granddaughter. I also had numbers on another side of the "A B C" blocks.


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

and don't forget to sand the ends too...


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

michaelpugh said:


> I'm sure the harbor freight sander would do the job but I would at least check out craigslist and see what's out there. If you can get a better tool for the same money... Mine is an old craftsman with a separate motor and is run off a belt. Cast iron, very heavy and I love it. Course Craigslist can be addicting. I surf it everyday from an app on my phone 😁


That Harbor Freight 4"belt with 6" disk sander has a rather poor reputation: there is a video on youtube - actually 3 videos - parts 1, 2 and 3 -detailing the problems and one guys efforts to correct them. The problems include badly machined rollers for the belt, which required lath work - the guy had a metal working lathe - to correct: i,e, to get the belt to track properly.

The poster encountered other problems as well: here is the link to part 1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMdL2auSF4U


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

was2ndlast said:


> What a coincidence....I made my kids too! 😀


Making your own kids is always a good practice. 

George


----------

